

SimpleMDE: Visual Markdown Editor - wcossick
http://nextstepwebs.github.io/simplemde-markdown-editor

======
scriptnull
Hi , I just loved simpleMDE. I would like to build an Electron (
[http://electron.atom.io/](http://electron.atom.io/) ) powered cross platform
desktop application on top of it.

~~~
wcossick
Go for it!

